# Game 2: Lakers @ Kings (10/30/15)



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Tip off 7 pm PT
Feel free to edit. 

Word from practice today is that Russell will be moved back to primary ball handling duties with the first unit. Didn't make a lot of sense to begin with. I think JC will be much better the DLo off the ball and the only way D'Angelo will contribute with his play-making is if the ball's in his hands. The change happened faster than I thought, though. 

Oh, and there's this. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659852557771083776
Contested threes off of one pass? Not so much.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Hopefully Russell can do a little better than -2 PER


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cousins vs. Randle should be fun.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Cousins vs. Randle should be fun.


Oh yeah!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hopefully DLo has a better game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I was going to say the "DLo is struggling!!" posts will get old this season quick, but I'm too excited that @Cajon posted to care.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660168034653356032
He'll play, I think.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No way a sore fucking throat is going to keep Kobe out.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660168034653356032
> He'll play, I think.


He will play.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> I was going to say the "DLo is struggling!!" posts will get old this season quick, but I'm too excited that @Cajon posted to care.


If every lottery pick continues playing better than him, you're really going to hate this message board.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Hopefully DLo has a better game.


Holy shit. Welcome back!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Everyone knew that Russell would take longer to develop than Okafor. Before draft, the consensus was Towns = highest ceiling, Okafor = immediate impact and Russell = superstar skills but needed time to develop.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My cousins are going to the game tonight. Lucky.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> My cousins are going to the game tonight. Lucky.


Not really because that means they are in Sacramento...the armpit of California :drums:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Not really because that means they are in Sacramento...the armpit of California :drums:


Ha. Well played.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nobody wants to talk about this crapfest going on? Lots of time though...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> If every lottery pick continues playing better than him, you're really going to hate this message board.


Oh I will. At least half of them will.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Very early in the season, but Kobe's been unbearable. 

Chasing down the ball, clogging the lane, contested shot after contested shot. His long jumpers might as well be outlet passes.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ben Simmons wants to be a Laker.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the whole team is at fault, not just Kobe. they don't look prepared .


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If they get to 70 before half, LA should just let DR chuck shots.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Welp that sucked


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Embarrassing effort. I hope Byron ripped into them at halftime.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So when do we pull the plug on this Bass-Kelley experiment? 

The positive of that line-up is it's supposed to have better ball movement and spacing. Not really a success. 

The (big) negative is we can't protect that paint and can't secure a defensive rebound. 

I understand trying it against a small ball team, but against Boogie and WCS? Makes no sense.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

JT said:


> the whole team is at fault, not just Kobe. they don't look prepared .


Bad coaching. Giving up 70+ points in 1st half again. BS must go.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> Very early in the season, but Kobe's been unbearable.
> 
> Chasing down the ball, clogging the lane, contested shot after contested shot. His long jumpers might as well be outlet passes.


Agreed.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, at least JC came to play.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Fire the coach, trade the rookie, fire the trainer, sell the team. Repeat x80.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Giving up 102 points after three quarters. Our defense looks worse than last year, with the exception of Hibbert.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:hibbert:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#SuckForSimmons 





Too soon or nah??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Fire the coach, trade the rookie, fire the trainer, sell the team. Repeat x80.


Trainer is retiring at the end of the year so we dont have to worry about that! :baseldance:




....this is a joke


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

fire byron [email protected]


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

jayk009 said:


> fire byron [email protected]


https://www.reddit.com/r/lakers/comments/3qxa9q/firebyronscottcom/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.shouldthelakersfirebyronscott.com/

lol


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

There are a few things to like early on.

#1 : JC looks great. Compared to a year ago, his pace is so much more under control and he looks very confident with his jumper. I really hope Byron keeps him off the ball, I think he can be a consistant 15 ppg scorer if that's what he's asked to do.

#2 : Our bench scorers are, well, scoring. Nick and Lou look okay on the floor together so far. Not a great shooting night for Lou last night, but his ability to draw contact is uncanny. If they combine for 24+ points consistently, that takes a lot of pressure off the whole team. 

3#: Hibbert, for all his limitations otherwise, is protecting the rim. Cousins had his way with him, not much you can do about that. But he's been there to protect the paint on help D. The drop off in interior D when he sits is one of our biggest weakness right now.

Of course I can make a much longer list of the negatives, but I'd rather not. The most glaring to me is our poor ball movement and shot selection, which feeds right into our horrendous transition defense. The list goes on, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What in the world happened to Randle last night? I know he was in foul trouble, but that was an awful game from him. Needs to learn to play with foul trouble.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I expect the same up and down season from Randle as I do from Russell. He won't hit the same wall physically, but he is still for all intents and purposes a rookie. 

His aggression and relentlessness is what's going to make him a great player. So we're going to have to live with some nights with a bunch of offensive fouls and turnovers early on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, Huertas is really speaking his mind.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Kelly/Bass at 4 and 5 experiment should stop. Still don't see why Scott doesn't play Tarik more.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> "I'm really wanting to let the young guys, especially D'Angelo, let him call the game," Bryant said. "Let him call the game. Let him organize the game. Let him read the game. Let him read the flow. Let him make those decisions.
> 
> "Which is part of me taking a step back, which needs to be done. You have to let the young guys make those reads and you have to be able to help them and support them with those reads."


Interesting comments from Kobe.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting comments from Kobe.


Encouraging to hear him say it, another thing to see him actually move the ball. 

From the same article here, DLo in a round about way says it's tough to stand out when so many people are dominating the ball (he said 'great players' trying to do the same thing). It should be noted that he wasn't complaining, he was answering a question about how fellow rookies are doing around the league. His point's valid, though. Can't compare what he's doing to say, Mudiay he leads rookies in usage rate by a wide margin and is almost double D'Angelo's rate in 8 more mpg. I know it's super early, but I think that disparity will probably hold up for most of the season.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting comments from Kobe.



Kobe is definitely saying all the right things, but I have my doubts this will carryover to the court. (Hope I'm wrong)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It one thing to let them figure it out and it's also another thing to have them use Kobe as a security blanket when he's on the floor with them. I'm actually looking forward to the games that Kobe sits out.


----------

